# Turkish Angoras



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

I recently stumbled across a shelter somewhere in New York state called Paws Unite People. Apparently they were given the task of taking in a whole cattery (Waxolotl) full of Turkish Angoras after the elderly breeder went off the rails and descended into hoarding behaviour. So, if you've always wanted a Turkish Angora, check them out.

https://www.pawsunitepeople.com/

Not affiliated, yada yada. If I didn't live thousands of miles away... and already have two cats... I'd be seriously tempted.


----------

